# [Sun 26th Aug 2012] Fuk Reddin 2012 Day 3 (SW9 0TP)



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 21, 2012)

SUNDAY (£8)


AUTONOMADS
https://www.facebook.com/autonomads

BLATOIDEA
https://www.facebook.com/pages/BLATOIDEA-PUNX/194197307071

HEADJAM
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Headjam/115694851784682

BRUTAL REGIME
https://www.facebook.com/pages/BRUTAL-REGIME/113403085366924

SKETS 
https://www.facebook.com/skets.sw9

PRO PUBLICO BONO
https://www.facebook.com/pages/PRO-Publico-BONO/152894124777378

THE DIRTY ROTTEN SCOUNDRELS
https://www.facebook.com/thedirtyrottenscoundrels

LAST UNDER THE SUN
https://www.facebook.com/LastUnderTheSun

Stage time to follow.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 24, 2012)

stage times:

Autonomads 2345-0015
Blatoidea 2305-2330
Headjam 2225-2250
Skets 2145-2210
Brutal Regime 2105-2130
Pro Publico Bono 2025-2050
TDRS 1945-2010
Last Under The Sun 1905-1930


----------

